# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  1g tren E only. Strength cycle.

## AngeloBangelo

Hi. My name is Angelo. I'm 33.

I've always done moderate to high tren with very low test (500/100 balance EW or so). Last cycle I was on tren only, and in my opinion the results were superior to tren/test. I'm going to do another cycle of tren only, and I wanted to log it.

I compete in powerlifting. About seven months ago I herniated a disc and had to stop training. I did not undergo surgery. I just started training again approximately one week ago. My lifts are approximately:

S: 275
B: 225
D: 315
5'7"
225 pounds

I realize these lifts for my size are not impressive at this time. Again, I've only just started training. I usually compete in the 181s and I have gotten very heavy.

Lifts prior to injury were
S: 520
B: 355
D: 630
5'7"
179.8 pounds

Before and after my disc. I got pretty fucking fat. My chest literally disappeared.





Here's a random video of my squatting for whatever that's worth:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw_5FurQqW8

I'll try to post training, lifts, and diet stuff here. Also any sides, as that's what I'm personally (and most likely you as well) most interested in documenting. My overall goal is lose fat, gain muscle, gain strength, not injure my back, and be ready to place top 3 in a reputable meet within six months.

Diet today was
8oz 80/20 beef
calamari salad
few cups of rice
12 eggs
4 pieces of toast with avocado, salt, pepper
maybe 10 or 12 strips of bacon idfk
2 egg sandwiches (You'll see these a lot. I eat at least 2 per day. It's a bagel, ghee butter, 3 eggs per sandwich, bacon, 2 slices of cheese)
Side note: When I was bulking I ate 18-27 eggs per day. They're easily my favorite food. I never get tired of them.
2 scoops of vitargo

That's all I got. I'm going to bed. Going to enjoy the peaceful and sweatless sleep while I can.

----------


## AngeloBangelo

Woke up at 7a and did some fasted cardio. 3.5mph for 15 minutes on my treadmill. About 8 minutes of jump rope and some stretches. Laid on a tennis ball for a bit and cried like a baby. Also push ups, mainly because my ability to supinate my wrist has diminished over the past months, and it's critical as a PLer to supinate the wrist at least slightly during a bench imo.

Breakfast was 2 egg sandwiches. Also 3 slices of pizza that my wife specifically told me not to eat because of my weight. #yolo

Work until 7p today. I packed 3 large servings of beef and rice. I'm sure my bowels will not be happy to hear this. I also have a massage tomorrow at 9a. I might train tonight, but I may just do cardio. Typically I have three resistance training sessions per week. All 3 involve squat and bench. And I alternate deadlift days. The other 4 days of the week I do cardio or sometimes rest. I feel that I don't need many rest days on tren . I can either lower the intensity, or just take a single day off per week. I just go by feel.

----------


## AngeloBangelo

Did some bodyweight stuff at the gym. Dinner was shrimp stir fry and calamari salad. I'm a big seafood guy. There's an amazing seafood market down the street from me. I buy shrimp, squid, scallops, and various fish pretty often. Back is feeling a bit tight. Hopefully the massage tomorrow helps with that. I also made some pasta with the shrimp for tomorrow. Can't wait. Overall food today was something like

2 egg sandwiches
3 slices of pizza
Beef and rice x3
2 lenny and larry cookies
Half a jar of the birthday cake Nuts n More peanut butter
Bowl of shrimp stir fry (shrimp rice veg)
Bowl of calamari salad (squid, carrots, cucumbers)
2nd bowl of stir fry
And since my wife is asleep I'm going to crush some cheesecake right now

----------


## AngeloBangelo

"How's the pressure?"
"The pain is unbearable."

Great massage. I feel that normally the massages at these commercial massage parlors are below average, but this woman beat the absolute hell out of me. I set up another appointment in 2 weeks on Dec 4th at 9a. Made some egg sandwiches, I have shrimp pasta, and left overs from last night. Work until 9:30p, then the gym, then 2 days off. The great thing about this massage therapist is that she didn't apply so much pressure that I feel unable to work out. What a great morning. Really looking forward to experiencing increased mobility and circulation tonight at the gym.



Edit: my wife threw my bagels in the garbage because they expired today. So I had to use toast for my breakfast. Unreal. The bag had like four bagels, too. I also slammed that jar of pickle brine, AKA poor man's Gatorade.

----------


## Windex

Good Luck in cycle. If it were me I would add a replacement dose of Test (100-200mg).

Look into BPC157+TB500

----------


## GearHeaded

for strength you don't need that much Tren (I've ran a gram of tren but it was for body composition purposes, and I think may Strength went down some because my sleep and recovery suffered from that much Tren).

Also, Tren does not aromatize into estrogen. if you want strength your going to want more estrogen, not less estrogen. for estrogen you'll want to add in some test and possibly Dbol 

500mg test
500mg Tren
50mg Dbol day 

thats plenty for strength gains imo

----------


## AngeloBangelo

> Good Luck in cycle. If it were me I would add a replacement dose of Test (100-200mg).
> 
> Look into BPC157+TB500


I gave them a quick google and they look very appealing for my situation. Thank you for the suggestion!

As far as test, I am open to adding a bit of test in upcoming weeks depending on how I feel. I would love for this log to be a reference for people looking into high tren without test in the future. I'm very interested in the mental effects that I experience, so others have a reference point to back claims on a no test cycle. I'll push for as long as I'm mentally able, then definitely add a bit of test to help balance everything out.

Thanks for checking out the thread, sir!  :Smilie:

----------


## GearHeaded

I've ran Tren cycles without Test before , BUT I added in other compounds to make up for whats lacking . with Tren only your going to be lacking in DHT and in Estrogen (two hormones that are required to function and the two hormones that test converts to).
so. when I ran Tren with no test , I used Tren as my androgen and then I used EQ and Dbol , to act as my anabolic as well as give me the DHT and Estrogen needed. I felt great with no test, but again I found a way to make up for what Test does with other AAS . tren by itself won't likely do that and you'll eventually crash.
another option is Tren only, but just add in some proviron and a low dose of Dbol. you won't need test

----------


## AngeloBangelo

About 3 weeks into tren only. Everything feels fine, except my breathing. BPM is currently 85, which is about 10 higher than my normal resting rate. So far no mental side effects as far as I can tell. Diet today has been

left over shrimp scampi (Wife broke all of the spaghetti in half, so I used rotini. Breaking spaghetti in half before placing in a pot is punishable by death in my family)
few hundred g of greek yogurt and frozen berries (Been shitting like a champ)
2 lenny and larry cookies
2 bags of quest chips
2 chic fil a sandwiches
large waffle fry
more scampi leftovers
bag of tator tots with exactly one ass load of ketchup
3g fish oil, 600mg unbiquinol, multi, adrenal complex

Sleep was horrible last night but I also did a bunch of blow. That most likely contributed to the elevated heart rate, now that I'm thinking about it. Hindsight is 20/20.

Heading to the gym.

----------


## Windex

As an adult you are capable of making your own lifestyle choices. Keep in mind most of the time when you see bodybuilders who pass away it's not because of the gear but rather the recreational drugs that were being used in the background.

----------


## AngeloBangelo

> As an adult you are capable of making your own lifestyle choices. Keep in mind most of the time when you see bodybuilders who pass away it's not because of the gear but rather the recreational drugs that were being used in the background.


Thank you for that post, I know it is from the heart. I've tried to stop and it is very difficult. I do need to figure something out to eliminate my use. I will work on it. My wife hates it and it is a selfish habit. Again, thank you for the post. I appreciate it.

Edit: I just benched 245x5 like it was nothing. I know that doesnt sound like much, but for me that's a lot of improvement in a short period of time. I could have gone for more but my left wrist started to go. Dropping it down to 145 and just practicing technique. Very happy with this.  :Smilie:

----------


## AngeloBangelo

Alrighty. I just got back from the gym. I hate to double post but I tried to calculate my macros and uh... I might not be able to math correctly. I usually do NOT count macros. I just eat whatever. I love cooking and eating, but this seems like the math is wrong. I didn't even include the 2 bags of quest chips and the counts seem REALLY high. Also, you guys probably thought I skipped my egg sandwiches today... Well, not today! NEVER MISS AN EGG SANDWICH MEAL.



Edit: That empty pot had oatmeal in it. Made 2 meals of oatmeal with berries and bananas. I'll make some eggs with them as well. Those will be my first 2 meals for tomorrows breakfast and pre. Can't wait. I just ate and I'm friggin' starving.

Alright, so here are my macros for the day as well as I can calculate them. I dont have myfitness pal, so I used a website called nutritionix. I am not very meticulous with this stuff, but I swear to God after doing this I have a whole new level of respect for the people that constantly track this stuff. It is just not for me!  :Smilie: 

2tbsp ghee butter
270 cal
30f

6oz rotini
600 cal
126c
21p

6oz shrimp
200cal
4c
40p

2 cups greek yogurt
360 cal
52c
36p

frozen fruit
168 cal
1f
42c
2p

2 cookies
840 cal
118c
32p
24f

6oz rotini
600cal
126c
21p

6oz shrimp
200cal
4c
40p

6 eggs
432 cal
30f
36p

6 bacon
324 cal
24f
1c
23p

4 pepperjack cheese
360cal
28f
24p

4 slices wheat bread
324 cal
4f
56c
16p

210g tator tots
420 cal
19f
57c
4p

2 chic fil a sandwich
880 cal
38f
80c
56p

waffle fry
384 cal
18f
51c
4p

nuts n more PB
537 cal
33f
36c
33p

cal 6899
carbs 753
protein 388
fats 249

Weight today was 231 when I woke up. Weighed in nude and after a nice morning pee.

Also I took a video of my squats today. I was so happy. I squatted 315x3 with no belt. I had more in the tank, but I had a little twitch in my back and instantly thought "WELL. THAT'S ENOUGH SQUATTING FOR TODAY." I am going to do everything that I can to make sure I never hurt my back again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ8g4vnjDbY

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Man those inks to the ribs were painfull i guess. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AngeloBangelo

> Man those inks to the ribs were painfull i guess. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


The rib ones were pretty agonizing. I'll post a pic of them later today if anyone is interested in seeing them.

I had my 2 oatmeal with berries but... instead of just eggs I made egg sandwiches and watched the news. Good morning so far. Full of calories. Working out around 4p. No idea what work out I'll be doing.



Delicious!







These photos were taken when I was a VERY SOLID 155 pounds, lol. Luckily the tattoos grew with me.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> The rib ones were pretty agonizing. I'll post a pic of them later today if anyone is interested in seeing them.
> 
> I had my 2 oatmeal with berries but... instead of just eggs I made egg sandwiches and watched the news. Good morning so far. Full of calories. Working out around 4p. No idea what work out I'll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious!
> 
> 
> ...


Cool beond anything. Real real nice. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## AngeloBangelo

> Cool beond anything. Real real nice. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Thanks dude. I appreciate that.

Started work at 6a. I have a lot to do. Packed some food. Bagel with ghee butter, yogurt and fruit, peanut butter, lean body shake, coffee, trail mix, 2 lenny and larry cookies, shrimp pasta. Went to bed at like 8p yesterday, so I feel pretty rested. Cant wait to hit the gym later.

----------


## LegendKiller85

Seems like a waste of tren .

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

You can get strips off eBay/Amazon that you take a pee on, and they tell you if your liver enzymes are high.

I did 1.2g Tren E per week about 6 years ago and wound up in hospital for a month.

I'd pee on those strips 2 or 3 times a week if you're doing a gram of Tren.

----------

